# Jerseys: Spectra Faux Twill?



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

I need to do some jerseys that will hang on a wall in a restaurant. I need the jerseys to look nice, but they can't be too expensive. The problem I run into is the Spectra vinyl. I know most sports have sewn twill letters and numbers. I seen a video where tackle twill was applied using Spectra as the outline/glue that holds the twill on. I don't think my US Cutter 48" cutter can do twill.

Is Spectra Faux Twill what I need? I heard I needed flock, and the Spectra Suede used to be called Spectra Flock, but I don't think a felt like material is what I need, but I don't really know. Would I be better off just using Eco-Film/Cut 2?

If the Faux Twill really looks like twill, are most jerseys outlined in the same stuff? Would I need white Faux Twill to outline red Faux Twill, or should I just use the Eco-Film for the outline? 

My plan to lay down a bold version of the number, and then a regular version making the bold version the outline. Spectra Suede says it cannot go over another layer of Suede, so if I use that, the bold outline layer would have to be Eco-Film. What about Faux Twill?


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Man I would just say get some tackle twill with permanent Adhesive. 

Heat press it on, and hang up on the wall. 

The permanent adhesive works very well, and yes it Eventually would wash off and fray, But it sounds like you are hanging them up. 

From far enough away you wont be able to tell they arent sewn on. 

I even try to hide the stitches when I do jerseys anyways!

And I use a Roland GX-24 for my twill, but get a 60 degree blade and give your US cutter a try, it may surprise you!

Cheers


Twill USA is a good place to get all sorts of twill, felt, etc, as well.


----------



## Madrod (Jun 27, 2007)

i cut twill all the time with my us cutter.


----------



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

Madrod said:


> i cut twill all the time with my us cutter.


Did you get a different blade? Does tack twill have a backing that I set the cutter to cut through the twill but not the backing?


----------



## Madrod (Jun 27, 2007)

i use a 60 degree blade. the twill has a backing you need to cut just deep enough not to cut the backing. test your downforce to get the depth just right.


----------



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

Madrod said:


> i use a 60 degree blade. the twill has a backing you need to cut just deep enough not to cut the backing. test your downforce to get the depth just right.


Do you get the tackle twill from Imprintables, or do you get twill from Twill USA? Isn't most twill like a roll of fabric with no backing, so I would have to get some that was made to be cut with a cutter?


----------



## Madrod (Jun 27, 2007)

i get it from stahls its pressure sensitive poly twill. it is twill with an adhesive on a backing.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Twill USA sells both backed and unbacked twill - you need the twill with the pressure sensitive adhesive (PSA) if you are going to cut it on a roll cutter.

You could also order them pre-cut from Stahls - they have what they call SimStitch. "Stahls' ID Direct™ SimStitch® - our popular Perma-TWILL® with a sewn appearance and a permanent adhesive." Here's a link... 

Stahls' SimStitch™ Letter and Number Styles


----------



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

I need pressure sensitive and not heat seal?


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

use the simstitch. 

I use it on uniforms all the time. It has lasted multiple seasons for some teams. It also has a simulated stitch on it to mimic it being sewn on. It's not as cheap as vinyl but is a reasonable alternantive.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I saw on the classifieds someone selling some printable faux twill with a versacamm. Is that the spectra faux twill or does anyone know where to get this printable faux twill for the versacamm? We are looking for some kind of twill or faux twill that we can print and cut on the versacamm.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

Does the 60 degree carbide blade from Imprintables, that says it's for the GX24, work with the US Cutters?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

There is a cuttable faux twill and a print/cut faux twill. Both of these feel and work just like heat transfer vinyl with a bit of a twill grain embedded on top for effect. There is no need to sew either material and both can be used as a top or bottom layer to any application except on top of flock material.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Josh, 

What is the name of the print/cut faux twill? I have been trying to find something like that but can not find anything. Also does anyone know where to get any Intelicoat Magic Fab-6? I found this in our samples swatches but can not find any. 

Thanks in advance.
Marilyn


----------



## Risket (Feb 26, 2010)

BML Builder said:


> Josh,
> 
> What is the name of the print/cut faux twill? I have been trying to find something like that but can not find anything. Also does anyone know where to get any Intelicoat Magic Fab-6? I found this in our samples swatches but can not find any.
> 
> ...


I found some on Imprintables by searching for "Faux Twill Print".

Here's a link:
Imprintables Warehouse | Faux TWILL Print


----------



## Risket (Feb 26, 2010)

Risket said:


> I found some on Imprintables by searching for "Faux Twill Print".
> 
> Here's a link:
> Imprintables Warehouse | Faux TWILL Print


This material seems to no longer be available. I placed an order for more Quick Print this morning and decided to ask about the Faux Twill. They said they would talk to the supplier and see if they can get any more. I've been really interested in trying it. I really want to be able to get that Tackle Twill texture while able to print full color on it. 

I did some experimenting today (pictures attached) with printing a realistic twill texture on regular Quick Print. I got it looking pretty close by using 0.6pt lines at 346-degrees to simulate the texture of twill. I also put a 1pt outline around the foreground so it gave it some depth and the appearance the sealed edges I get when I actually laser cut twill. 

Unfortunately this only LOOKS like twill. This will not simulate the FEEL of twill. So I'm still trying to get a hold of some printable faux twill. Has anyone found any anywhere else yet?


----------

